# Dowling jig



## CAFrye (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of jigs since they provide flexibility and save space. But I am also not a pro woodworker so I don't want to spend a ton of money on a dowling jig bit I still want one. Does anyone know of good ones out there for a decent price? Any feedback on this would be great.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

Here is an accurate, versatile and affordablw dowel jig.
http://woodworker.com/cgi-bin/FULLPRES.exe?PARTNUM=109-142&search=Portable%20Power%20Tool%20Accessories%20-%20Jigs%20And%20Fixtures&smode=


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't know what's out there, but I don't like self-centering jigs. Most of the times I have needed to use dowels, I didn't want them in the center of the stock.

But perhaps you can disable the centering function. Whatever you get, it has to be rugged


----------



## Kudzu (Dec 23, 2008)

Stanley #59 is my choice. No longer made but there are lots of them out there. Just have a shop around a bit to find one. I use mine with twist bits, brace and bit, etc. I really like it. 

Here is one on Ebay. Not recommending it, just using it to show you what I suggest. Even thought this one is complete and that's important.


----------

